# Mobile Phone Plans 2022



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Any suggestions for a mobile phone plan.

currently with Rogers. $45+tax. 3GB data. LTE network. Unlimited Canadian calls and Canadian texts.

signal with Rogers is not the greatest where I live, so I’m considering switching.

looking for similar pricing and features. I see Virgin offers 6Gb for $45 or 4GB for $41.

I was hoping to join bell as I’m a tv and internet subscriber, but they don’t seem to offer any value plans.


----------



## Covariance (Oct 20, 2020)

Money172375 said:


> Any suggestions for a mobile phone plan.
> 
> currently with Rogers. $45+tax. 3GB data. LTE network. Unlimited Canadian calls and Canadian texts.
> 
> ...


You might try contacting Bell through the chat on their website. They offered me a great deal on a new install last summer. Quite a bit better than the posted offers.


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

Money172375 said:


> Any suggestions for a mobile phone plan.
> 
> currently with Rogers. $45+tax. 3GB data. LTE network. Unlimited Canadian calls and Canadian texts.
> 
> ...


Koodo, 45.00 pm & tax, 8 gb data, unlimited sms and mms, and free long distance. Never any issues.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

birdman said:


> Koodo, 45.00 pm & tax, 8 gb data, unlimited sms and mms, and free long distance. Never any issues.


Looks like $52 now. Thanks though, I’ll have a deeper look.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Try Koodo. Sub of Telus.

Customers for 10 years. DW pays $35. I pay $25. Usual unlimited. No data or a minor bit of data. We only use phone service.


----------



## cliffsecord (Jan 10, 2020)

Hard to suggest something with out your usage patterns. I’m not a big data user so I use Public mobile and with all the benefits I only pay $2 month for 50 min and 50 text. If you are a light data user then Lucky mobile with 1 GB of data and I think unlimited SMS and voice. Lucky is good because once you use all your data then you get throttled to 128 kb/s unlimited.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

I was on Koodo pay as you go for a long time. $15. month plus about $5. in prepaid airtime useage. I do not use my phone very much. And...at the time we were out of the country for four months per year. Phone stayed at home in a drawer so I could see no point in the $35 plan.

. A few years into pay as you go Koodo sent me the $25. unlimited offer so I took it.

Own our phones so we are not tied to a supplier.


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

birdman said:


> Koodo, 45.00 pm & tax, 8 gb data, unlimited sms and mms, and free long distance. Never any issues.





Money172375 said:


> Looks like $52 now. Thanks though, I’ll have a deeper look.


I have Telus TV, internet, and land line so maybe that makes a bit of a difference? I mentioned that when I asked for a reduction and also said I was a shareholder. Of course the latter would make no difference.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

It certainly pays to shop and compare from time to time. 

We are currently wrapping up affairs of my recently deceased SIL. She was with Bell on a plan she started in in 2018 , having brought her own unlocked device to the plan. 

Now paying , taxes in, $86 per month. Called to start cancellation process and sent email with attached image of death notice tonight.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Koodo had some good offers after Christmas that disappeared. Could be that they are concerned about Shaw. Koodo gives a slightly better rate to new customers. If DW was a new customer she could have had her 35 package for 30. Not that it is a big deal. Not certain about the packages that include data.

We renegotiated our Telus TV and internet after Xmas.. It was billing out out 192 month. Got it down to 82 same for same, then went with enhanced internet. Now the billing number is 114. Gave us 10 discount because we were Koodo customers. Basically competition, I started by telling them I wanted to cancel. Plus, as the conversation went on I told them I wanted 5G knowing that we do not have it. That seemed to help make the agent a little more charitable. Who knows?

These bills are similar to insurances. You need to keep checking that your rates are competitive. Especially if you are long term customers.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

ian said:


> Try Koodo. Sub of Telus.
> 
> Customers for 10 years. DW pays $35. I pay $25. Usual unlimited. No data or a minor bit of data. We only use phone service.


Koodo has a $15 phone/text plan with 250mb of data. There is a 100 minute limit on the phone calls but for me that's perfectly fine. Depending on your usage you might save money with this.


----------



## AlwaysLearning (Dec 8, 2017)

I am on a 60/Month (reimbursed by work) plan through Rogers (Infinite +25). 5G access. 25 GB high speed shareable data (unlimited data-reduced after 25 GB). It was offered to existing rogers customers (internet).

Also had to recently renegotiate internet pricing...


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

To the OP, I use whistleout.ca to find phone plans. You enter your criteria (bring your own phone or buy one, how much data, etc) and it shows you available plans for your area. Super convenient.


----------



## MrsPartridge (May 15, 2016)

Best to go the Mobile Shop at Loblaws or the Superstore and see what promos they offer right now. 
First Tier is Rogers, Bell (expensive)
Second Tier is Virgin Telus (also expensive)
Third Tier is Koodo, Fido (best rates)
Just avoid Freedom. They might be ok but they're iffy.
I've got 12 Gb with Fido for $50.


----------



## Fain (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm with Rogers, 25gigs for $45 per month.


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

DW and I like Koodo (Telus). Reasonable prices and they share networks with Bell In eastern Canada. Never have any signal issues like I’ve had in the past with Rogers here in SW Ont.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Fain said:


> I'm with Rogers, 25gigs for $45 per month.


Is this a corporate or group plan?


----------



## Fain (Oct 11, 2009)

Money172375 said:


> Is this a corporate or group plan?


no. It's for individual.


----------



## Fain (Oct 11, 2009)

you should check out Telus is 


30gb
5g DATA
*Unlimited Nationwide Calling

Unlimited Nationwide Texting

Caller ID + Voicemail*


----------



## jonmacleod (Oct 27, 2020)

I was also looking at new phone plans recently, and I found this article, which looks like it’s been recently updated so is fairly up to date. 

For myself, Koodo was the best choice – and I pay about $60 per month (before my extras). But I need to have a ton of data for work purposes, which you/most people probably don't need. This article was helpful as it shows the best plans in a lower price bracket, a middle bracket, and a top bracket.

Hope it helps!


----------

